# A Device-Independent Evaluation of Carbonyl Emissions from Heated Electronic Cigarette Solvents



## Kalahari stoommasjien (20/4/17)

I saw a video talk which, I suppose referenced this study.. can't find the video off hand but
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0169811
is worth a read and someone more intelligent than me can explain it all  but it would seem that temperatures from 215degC and up in the atomiser, may not be such a good idea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/4/17)

Ok. I get the general idea of what they are saying.
What is the average/normal temp used in vaping? I would have to look that up again.
Interesting


----------

